# Looking for a passage to Puka Puka (Cooks)



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi,

I am looking for a sailboat willing to drop me off at Puka Puka (Cook islands) in July this year. Starting from Rarotonga, Papeete, Samoa, or any place with an international airport.

I am willing to pay for the passage.

I have offshore experience (sailed across the Atlantic as skipper), an easy going character, a higher education. I speak English, Spanish, French.

Thanks !

Answer : medor remove-spam at laposte dot net


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Might be worth checking Offshore Passage Opportunities or one of the other websites that caters to bluewater sailing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

I will, thanks. Any other site you'd think of ?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Here are a few you could try:


BoatCrew.com -- Free crew listings.
Find A Crew -- Crew lists. Registration is free, but "premium membership" costs money.
BoatingOZ.com.au -- Australian crew list classifieds. Crew wanted, crew available. Free listings.
Floatplan: The Cruisers' Companion -- Crew lists and more.
7 Knots Crew Lists -- Active lists for crew looking for boats and boats looking for crew.
Latitude 38 -- San Diego, California, USA crew list and party.
Latitudes and Attitudes -- Online crew list and forums from the popular magazine.
CrewFile.com -- More crew lists.
Cruising Crew List Index -- This site has been around for a long time and is not easy to navigate but it has many listings.
San Francisco, California Crew List -- Crew lists for San Francisco, USA.
San Diego Crew List -- Crew lists for San Diego, California, USA.
Florida Racing Crew List -- Racing list for Florida, USA
New York Racing Crew List -- Crew list for New York.
SailCrew.co.uk -- Free registration for skippers and crews.
CruiseLog.com Crew Lists -- More crew lists.
SSCA -- Seven Seas Cruising Association crew lists.
Dockwalk Crew List Forum -- A forum with some crew listings.
Window On Cyprus -- Crew list.
CatSailor.com Crew List -- Crew list forum from a catamaran web site.
Crew X-Change -- Crew list.
Cruise News Crew List -- Cruising sailboat and yacht delivery list.
Cruiser Log -- Free crew finder list.
eSloop -- A free service that matches boats and crew.
Pelagic Sailing Club -- Crew lists.
Sailing Facts -- New crew list available in several languages.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

Wow, thanks+++ !


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would take plenty of dramamine for that trip.


----------

